# SW Promar 400 latex on Cabinets?



## Dsmith58

Is this paint good for new wood cabinets? This is what my cabinet shop is proposing in an eggshell finish. I normally use oil base or lacquer.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Wall paint or is it some type of hybrid??. 

I'm not familiar with SW anymore.


----------



## chrisn

pro mar paints are contractor grade and hardly suitable for walls and or ceilings, let alone cabinets. so NO


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Why do painters use such low quality paint on cabinets let lone on a mid to top end home.

No matter what we stain block oil prime cabinets, our experience is if we use a latex stain blocker they don't work as good as oil. Our top coats for cabinets are not in any specific order.

BM Advanced
Insl-X Cabinet Coat.
California Ultra Plate
BM Oil Impervo

These in my mind are the best products to use. Nothing else will hold up.


----------



## PACman

If your cabinets are in a dog house maybe.


----------



## Dsmith58

SW website doesn't really say if it's strictly wall paint.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Dsmith58 said:


> SW website doesn't really say if it's strictly wall paint.


I'm not familiar with SW products in any shape or form, but I am gonna assume the suggestion of wall paint came from the sheen being suggested. I've never seen anyone put eggshell on cabinets.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Dsmith58 said:


> SW website doesn't really say if it's strictly wall paint.


You can apply it to whatever you want, results will vary. 

For me, the only place I'd consider using it would be on ceilings because they don't get touched. It's garbage paint and regardless of what the SW website says or doesn't say it should never be used on cabinets. :no:


----------



## MurphysPaint

Rbriggs82 said:


> You can apply it to whatever you want, results will vary.
> 
> For me, the only place I'd consider using it would be on ceilings because they don't get touched. It's garbage paint and regardless of what the SW website says or doesn't say it should never be used on cabinets. :no:




Agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV

ProMar 400 is not even the best ProMar. I would not use anything like that on cabinets. Ever. Not even in a dog house. 

CD's list is a good starting point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpaint

Pro Mar 400 for cabs is a ridiculous idea. At best, it is ceiling paint.


----------



## [email protected]

Well Smith, perhaps you should show this thread to your cabinet shop. 

cdp gives a great list for high end cabinets. BM products are great!

Here is a list I recommend for mid grade results:

SW Proclassic (waterborne) (Very durable!) If you use this, prepare for a learning curve. This is my "goto" trim and cabinet paint. Primarily for it's quick to dry feature, durability and ability to sand easily. 

Rodda Unique II
Rodda Renaissance (very durable!)
Rodda WoodMaster



I think Rodda is only found in 6 west side states...


----------



## ridesarize

Dsmith, Pro amar 400 is absolutely horrible. You can wipe 400 off with a damp rag well after it has dried.


----------



## PACman

I've read some pretty stupid 5hit on painttalk, but using Promar 400 of any gloss or sheen has to be the stupidest thing i've heard of. I think someone, either all of us or the OP, is being f'ed with. The only reason I could possibly imagine a "cabinet shop" saying something like that is so the OP would try it, see how crappy it was, and then call that "cabinet shop" to re-finish the cabinets.

But then again you "can" use any paint for any surface if you really wanted too.


----------



## ridesarize

I concur, no cabinet shop would say that unless you've already got on their bad side.


----------



## MurphysPaint

Is this one of those February conversations you guys were talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

MurphysPaint said:


> Is this one of those February conversations you guys were talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I do believe :yes:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> I do believe :yes:


I don't really think so. It seems we're all pretty much in agreement over this one.


----------



## MurphysPaint

PACman said:


> I don't really think so. It seems we're all pretty much in agreement over this one.




Ya, but why are we even discussing this lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

MurphysPaint said:


> Ya, but why are we even discussing this lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


boredom I guess.


----------



## MurphysPaint

PACman said:


> boredom I guess.




Hence my feeling that this was a February conversation. I get the feeling you've experienced worse lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

MurphysPaint said:


> Hence my feeling that this was a February conversation. I get the feeling you've experienced worse lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


usually someone says "behr" and all hell breaks loose. Then I catch hell for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## MurphysPaint

PACman said:


> usually someone says "behr" and all hell breaks loose. Then I catch hell for pointing out the obvious.




Speaking of Behr, did I tell you all that I recently walked in to see a new client and there were 22 gallons of Behr paint sitting in his front hall. Very tactfully I told him "no".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

MurphysPaint said:


> Speaking of Behr, did I tell you all that I recently walked in to see a new client and there were 22 gallons of Behr paint sitting in his front hall. Very tactfully I told him "no".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good thinking. You have money to make!


----------



## DJohnston

Promar 400 is Apartment wall quality do no use on cabinets.


----------



## chrisn

DJohnston said:


> Promar 400 is Apartment wall quality do no use on cabinets.


 
at best


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> at best


We couldn't give it away as apartment paint in California. Customers could by Old Quacker Iso-flat for half the price and it covered twice as well. We actually sold it as an exterior cheap a55 stucco paint.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

2 coats of Sherwin Williams easy sand primer, 2 coats Sherwin Williams ProClassic Alkyd.

If your not able to do oil base products you can....

2 coats of Sherwin Williams Wall and wood primer, 2 coats Sherwin Williams ProClassic Acrylic.


----------



## Paradigmzz

So heres the devils advocate.

Id say you can.


In one product line only of ProMar 400.

Gloss.


It is an absolutely different formulation than the semi egg or flat. Cant do it in 200 only 400. 

It has to be reduced and it has very good blocking characteristics. 

Ill shoot some pictures of completed trim work in it tomorrow. 

Would i recommend it for a cabinet shop? Maybe, assuming you had the space for some curing to happen. 

Love the bandwagon mentality 'round here!


----------



## epretot

Paradigmzz said:


> Love the bandwagon mentality 'round here!


I think critical thinking left some of these guys a while ago. Maybe it's the toxins.

Most of the products these guys complain about, they have never used. I especially like the comments from certain guys who don't apply paint.


----------



## PACman

epretot said:


> I think critical thinking left some of these guys a while ago. Maybe it's the toxins.
> 
> Most of the products these guys complain about, they have never used. I especially like the comments from certain guys who don't apply paint.


Yeah, like the guys who worked for ten years in a factory doing benchmark testing in a lab and have been doing it for twenty years total. Or the guys who frequently associate with people who currently work in paint labs doing benchmark testing and are in frequent contact with test facility employees. And the guys who are frequently talking to former paint company product managers, chemists, marketing managers, sales reps, etc. Or the guys who over the last thirty years have been called to resolve thousands of paint failures the original painters have never been made aware of. Who can tell what product was used before ever being told because they have seen the same failure hundreds of time from that product.

Those guys are a55holes. They don't ever apply Promar 400 to cabinets so how can they know it's a %hit product? All they ever do is sell 100's of thousands of gallons of it and have to deal with the complaints. They don't know 5hit. You know the guys who know 100's of people who work for paint companies. The people they talk to don't know anything about paint either.

And don't listen to Epretot. He's just a chili scooper.

How's that for February:devil3:?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Dang. Must suck to have a stuck shoved that far up your arse. Must be hard to breathe!

We apply hundreds of thousands of gallons of paint these years. Annnnnddddd- 400 gloss is a viable midgrade alternative. Ask your chemists. Its not the same formulation. Aaaannnnnd id be hard pressed to use it in a "one-off" situation. There is most definitely better products. Buuuuut keep on high and mighty slinging a 1k-8k gross day. Your shop totals are probably my first order pick up for the morning. 


But what do I know? AND im still around in this industry and back my work and product selections. Yes SW has [email protected] for enamel choices and its funny I ruffled your feathers. This thread happened to address the one true quality enamel that is mid to low teired that NO ONE seems to know about. Would i use it as a platinum level product in a production facility? No not likely. Would i benchmark it along with a few other product lines to find out what I wanted to use? Yes I would.

And im calling you out and saying your wrong. Point blank- ignorant and uninformed.


----------



## PACman

Paradigmzz said:


> Dang. Must suck to have a stuck shoved that far up your arse. Must be hard to breathe!
> 
> We apply hundreds of thousands of gallons of paint these years. Annnnnddddd- 400 gloss is a viable midgrade alternative. Ask your chemists. Its not the same formulation. Aaaannnnnd id be hard pressed to use it in a "one-off" situation. There is most definitely better products. Buuuuut keep on high and mighty slinging a 1k-8k gross day. Your shop totals are probably my first order pick up for the morning.
> 
> 
> But what do I know? AND im still around in this industry and back my work and product selections. Yes SW has [email protected] for enamel choices and its funny I ruffled your feathers. This thread happened to address the one true quality enamel that is mid to low teired that NO ONE seems to know about. Would i use it as a platinum level product in a production facility? No not likely. Would i benchmark it along with a few other product lines to find out what I wanted to use? Yes I would.
> 
> And im calling you out and saying your wrong. Point blank- ignorant and uninformed.


well,well,well. An expert from Texas. Figures. Promar 400 is pretty much top of the line in texas isn't it? At least from the painting work I've seen there.

I went to the Sherman Williams University of paint, I'll have you know!


----------



## PACman

And Johnny football was a decent quarterback. BULL%HIT!


----------



## DeanV

It is February after all I guess even though it is on the upper 60's in MI right now.

I am fine with discussing the merits of paint, but enough of the name calling and attitudes.


----------

